# Corporate Gifts?



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

A lady I met at the show I did this weekend suggested I approach her small company for providing their employee Christmas gifts. It's not huge, around 50 employees. In the past they have given the usual - pen sets, mugs, grocery gift cards for hams, etc. Any advice on how to go about approaching them? With a larger order like that would you price things at wholesale? I thought I'd put together a couple options. Just a single soap in a fabric gift bag on the low end and adding a small lotion, and matching roll-on perfume if they wanted more. But what about men employees? It may go nowhere but it doesn't hurt to try, right?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Don't discount until they ask for one. Then have a policy about the dollar amt that qualifies for a very small percentage off. You work too hard and are NOT a factory to be discounting. They more than likely have a set amt they can spend and you will have to decide if it is enough for your products.

For men may I be so bold as to suggest fabulous shave mugs with a round bar.
I know where you can get some !
Lee


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

They are great, BTW. And the 3" PVC pipe soap fits perfectly.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I make up a brochure. This gives them confidence in you since you aren't just showing up with a bar of soap, although do give the HR rep a bar of soap to try. Have one fold with a mock bag with a soap and perhaps a lotion (4ounce) for $12 each, Then perhaps a box (the hat boxes are cute cute) with two soaps, full size lotion and body butter for $25. Then do a couple of $45 setups, because although they will have a dollar amount for employees that is low, you want some high end things (with Lee's pottery) for their managers etc. Also let them know you are available for birthday, illness, death etc....This part of my company is "instead of flowers". Start with all your local folks, your bank, the chamber of commerce, any company that has lots of women employees. And don't forget the schools, having a teacher you can get to put up your brochure in the teachers lounge! Vicki


----------

